
Why Aren't University Lectures Broadcasted to the World? - danielrm26
https://danielmiessler.com/blog/why-university-lectures-not-broadcasted-world/?fb_ref=SOaLvH9fJr-Hackernews
======
flashman
Well, lots of reasons. For starters, you have to consider the privacy of every
person who appears on camera, including students and guest presenters. But
let's assume a blanket waiver can be put in place (ha, good luck). Then you
have to consider the chilling effects: will people want to have open
discussions in lectures (for instance, to challenge a professor) if such
questions (which may be read as dissent, or picked up on by outsiders to smear
the speaker) are de facto recorded?

Then there's copyright, as university lectures may contain copyrighted video
or audio that the university has licensed for educational purposes but not
retransmission.

Let's also consider intellectual property, because guest speakers (who may
have been paid for their contributions) may not be able to get speaking gigs
as easily if a university has put their lecture online.

From a technical perspective, you also need capture and storage equipment.
That's not just cameras and hard drives. You need someone to operate the
equipment (e.g. framing shots, checking audio levels) because a catch-all wide
shot of a lecture theatre is not very compelling or engaging. And all material
has to be catalogued so it appears in the right place.

Many universities ARE taking the opportunity to provide lecture recordings
because it burnishes their brand and provides a public service. But let's not
pretend it's as simple as hitting record.

